# Mich-Sports Group Ride



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Would anyone like to get together one day this early spring (say early March) and do a group ride. I know most here use there machine's for Hunting and Fishing. So get them out for a little ride.

Here is what i am thinking:
Start off in Rose City @ the new ORV Trailhead. Head out on the open county roads towards Clear Lake. If we get a mixed batch of ATV/RUV we can split up the ride and the ATV's can hit the trails a little. We can either stop by the Clear Lake Bar for lunch, Or keep going and head over to St.Helen.

If you'd like to maybe join in this ride. Please list type of machine and how many in your group. This way i can get a RUV to lead the RUV group and i can lead the Quad group. Also, can give heads up to the place we will be eating for lunch.

Remember:
Only 1 person to a single rider machine (after market seats do not count)
ORV stickers are needed.

Cheers, Tim


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm interested. February and March seem to be filling up fast with more crap than usual so date may or may not work. Teryx so I would need a UTV legal trail system (orv) It would be a haul for me since I'm on the southern border but I'd like to do something. If not March, maybe something later this year as well?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm interested as well. The quad should be fixed this week.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I might want to go. I just need a time/date.
I will be on a quad.
I also might have 2 others want to go, both on quads.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

im game..... let us know


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Tim,
is this ride still on?

Bill


----------

